# Azureus not working completely....

## eben

I downloaded the newest version of azureus from the official site, which works for me better than the version in portage, which is far more annoying. I am using sun's official jre and I have the following problems

1) In Azureus, large downloads are always corrupted stating for example:

"Error: /home/eben/.Azureus/downloads/blah.zip   (Value too large for defined data type) (allocateFiles existing:/home/eben/.Azureus/downloads/blah.zip)

2) I cannot resume files, if i try I get the above message

3) Also I am unable to send the program to the system tray , even after emerging systray4j . (Though this problem is very minor in comparison).

A fix for these would be great, though if anyone knows a better client that works flawlessly I'll be happy to switch.

----------

## Kovid

The newest Azuresu client 2.2.0.0 is in portage. Just add net-p2p/azureus ~x86 to your /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## GenKreton

portage's version in ~x86 works fine for me too, using sun's jre.

----------

## eben

Wow thanks guys. I dont know why I didn't think of that.  I did a few rough tests and everything seems okay so far, though when (and only when)  I started up a torrent to a large file (large >= 1GB) I still get the same error when I try to resume after a few minutes of downloading  :Sad: . Small files seem to work fine.

----------

## GenKreton

are you exiting properly? That is the only time i have seen that error was when I did something stupid and xorg died on me.

----------

## MonkeyMartin

How much room do you have left on  your HD

----------

